# Bicolor Pictorial



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

I am hoping people will upload pics of thier Bicos in all stages of development through adulthood. I am quickly becoming a very big fan of these frogs. I have pics of mine uploaded in various threads, but will add them here as well. It was speculated my frogs are approx. 3-4 months out of the water. Any thoughts?

All my thanks!

JBear


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

Seller confirmed, 4 months.

JBear


----------



## wesleybrouwer (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

If I was able to just continuously click the "Thank" button, I would... This is exactly what I was hoping for! All my thanks!!!!!!!!!

JBear


----------



## wesleybrouwer (Apr 17, 2010)

By the way, i saw you referring to the bicolors you have as green legged,
but the specimens you have won't turn out green legged.
They will become yellow when mature.
I have different bicolor groups, with different colorations, altough sometimes 2 green legged adult will turn out to give yellow legged offspring.
I am certain that once the black will go away, only yellow with traces of black will remain.
Not that it makes them less


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

wesleybrouwer said:


> By the way, i saw you referring to the bicolors you have as green legged,
> but the specimens you have won't turn out green legged.
> They will become yellow when mature.
> I have different bicolor groups, with different colorations, altough sometimes 2 green legged adult will turn out to give yellow legged offspring.
> ...


All my thanks! I wonder if Josh from "Josh's Frogs" knows they are not green legs? That is what they were sold as...

JBear


----------



## wesleybrouwer (Apr 17, 2010)

Well, like i said, sometimes green legged produce yellow legged offspring.
So if he knew? I can't tell, he surely can i think.

I'll post you some more pics of the offspring starting around the age you're frogs should be as well.
My guess would be 2-3 months looking at the black coloration,
at least, that is my experience overtime.
Saw hundreds change their juv. colorations and in most of the cases the black was good as gone at the 4th month or so.
But i don't see the size of this frogs, i also had some juveniles that lost their black coloration around their 2nd month or so, as you can see in the pic. of a group from the same clutch.
Might be that some lines change later on? Not seen it with mine though.

Yellow legged:









_around the age of yours i believe_









_Yellow legged around 5-6 months, the back has lost the black, now it begins to lose most black on the flanks_









_Around 9 months to a year of age, lost most of it's black coloration, but will lose more over time_









_This one is in the age around 1,5 year. You can just see the yellow leggs behind the wood._









_Another one that started out the way yours look now, i'm not sure of it's age however._

Green legged:









_Group of green legged offspring, notice the difference in losing black_









_Green legged around the age of yours as far as my guess goes_










_A green and yellow legged from around the same age, also around becoming adult._









_Every now and then i get this out of a couple i have, male is black legged and female is dark green legged. The offspring often keep a blueish color on the leggs, never kept them long enough to see what the outcome is when adult. I always tought there would come more of them, but i last got this color around a year ago. Hopefully there will come more of them, surely i keep them this time. _


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

Here are some more...

JBear


----------



## wesleybrouwer (Apr 17, 2010)

These will definetely become yellow legged later on.


----------



## Mapp (May 1, 2010)

Wow. Now I think I want some bicolors. Beautiful frogs!


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

Here are some update pics. The back coloration is changing pretty quick! I love these guys!

JBear


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

These guys eat a ton!

JBear


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

Some new pics! 

When should I start to offer small crickets? I am considering capturing a bunch of small moths for treats for all my diff darts. Is this something others do? I have heard(through the caudate hobby) that moths were a sort of super food, and very healthy, is this true?

All my thanks!

JBear


----------



## DARTGUY41 (Aug 13, 2011)

Mapp said:


> Wow. Now I think I want some bicolors. Beautiful frogs!



I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

DARTGUY41 said:


> I was thinking the same thing!


I wish I had this thought from the start! 

After working with P.vittatus, and P. bicolor, all I want is more Phyllobates! P. terriblis, to be specific! LMAO, I just love a bold Anuran, sorry!

JBear


----------



## DARTGUY41 (Aug 13, 2011)

I would like to get my hands on some orange terribilis!


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

After the move to the new Viv. Hope y'all enjoy!

JBear


----------



## Dart66 (Aug 24, 2011)

*WOW!* they look great


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

Dart66 said:


> *WOW!* they look great


All my thanks! I wil post some more! Forgive me, I realize many look very similar to eachother, but they are diff pics. Thanks for looking and encouraging my obsession with taking pics!

JBear


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

Awesome thread. I just picked up a group of five froglets and am thrilled with them. I got a variety and am hoping the variations somewhat remain when they are mature.


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

JimO said:


> Awesome thread. I just picked up a group of five froglets and am thrilled with them. I got a variety and am hoping the variations somewhat remain when they are mature.


What do you mean "a variety"? I have what were sold as "Green Leg P. bicolor". They will all eventually turn more or less solid goldish yellow, and keep the black "teardrop" behind and below each eye. I was told mine are not green leg, but I have to go with what I bought them as. However, the seller and his partner have more than assured me they are in fact green leg. In person, the legs are quite green in contrast to the gold posterior. So I think they are as well. More pics to come!

Best of luck JimO, maybe we can swap blood in the future! 

JBear


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

Here are some other pics:

JBear


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

Variety wasn't the best description. First, the froglets are from several different clutches and so some have less yellow on them because they are older. Prior to this I didn't know much about bicolors and didn't realize that they lost some of their darker color as they get older. After reading this thread and doing a little more research, mine are probably all going to be typical-looking bicolors. In fact, one had the dark band down its back and in just the past two weeks, it has turned yellow.


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

Here are some new shots:

JBear


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Thanks JB...now I want some P. bicolor. If I wasn't already getting new frogs and tads next week, I would be searching for some of these right now. Keep the pics coming so I can enjoy them vicariously. Beautiful frogs by the way.


----------



## wesleybrouwer (Apr 17, 2010)

Great to see how they are doing.
I can imagine you can't wait for them to start calling


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

If/when they do breed, I will be sending some PMs starting with James(He helped me with my Orange Terribils tads). If anyone is interested just PM me, but they will not be ready for a few months yet, and that's assuming I lucked into a pair.

JBear


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

A few update pics:

JBear


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

A few extras...

JBear


----------



## wesleybrouwer (Apr 17, 2010)

Great shots!

How old are they now?


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

wesleybrouwer said:


> Great shots!
> 
> How old are they now?


Approximately 6-7 months OTW. 

All my thanks for the pic(s) compliment!!!

JBear


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

Some updates taken today.

JBear


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

Gotta love 'em!!!!

JBear


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

At what age will these guys begin calling if male? Do they like an elevated perch? Are they "Hut Callers"? I have been told the call is quite audible.

Thanks!

JBear


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

Here is an update shot...

JBear


----------



## wesleybrouwer (Apr 17, 2010)

jbherpin said:


> At what age will these guys begin calling if male? Do they like an elevated perch? Are they "Hut Callers"? I have been told the call is quite audible.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> JBear


It varies, got some that started calling around the 10th month, others waited for somewhere around a year and a half.

Some of my individuals are going higher up, sleeping or calling.
Others just stay at the bottom.


Usually they will call untill a female comes to them, then they lure them to a place to lay the eggs.
This may be in a petri dish under a hut, in a film canister or even on top of some leaves.
Their not that picky on where they lay their eggs here.

The call can be loud at times, especially when they are inside something like a hut that gives the call an extra boost 

Good luck with them, must say they are keeping the juvenile coloration for quit some while there.
Looks like the black is coming back in stead of fading away looking at the previous pictures


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

wesleybrouwer said:


> It varies, got some that started calling around the 10th month, others waited for somewhere around a year and a half.
> 
> Some of my individuals are going higher up, sleeping or calling.
> Others just stay at the bottom.
> ...


Thanks for the feedback! I agree the juv color has held on longer than I anticipated... The 2 frogs are developing adult coloration at different paces. The 1 is almost all yellow on the sides now. 

JBear


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

That seems to be the norm for Phyllobates. My terribilis are all coloring up at different rates as well...the black on a couple is almost totally replaced by green, a couple others are about halfway there, and a couple others have barely greened up at all.


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

They definately put on size faster than they color up!  Mine have probably tripled in overall size since I received them!

JBear


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

Here is the chronology for the P. bicolors from DartFrogz.com(I seldom post there creating an opportunity to take a time-elapse view on development):

Phyllobates Bicolor Pics - Dart Frog Forum on Husbandry and Habitat Information

JBear


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

Here is an update with both frogs captured in pics to show the disparate rates of color maturity.

All my thanks for the continued interest!

JBear


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

Some concerns:

1. Both(0.0.2) are very pear shaped and appear as a female body frame to me.

2. If they ARE indeed 0.2.0, what are some precautions I should take, or risks involved in keeping them harmonious?

3. Can I simply intro a male from the same lineage and all 3 will maintain peace and be happy(Provided adequate space) in other words?

All my Thanks... I hope those with a studied eye with this species can give an opinion on sexual dimorphism, and let me know if I am off base?

JBear


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

jbherpin said:


> Some concerns:
> 
> 1. Both(0.0.2) are very pear shaped and appear as a female body frame to me.
> 
> ...


Well, I can only speak from my own experience, but I with my bicolor I couldn't really sex them until they were adults. The all looked the same for a long time, and then at a certain point the females just continued to get wider. (Wife just walked by, read what I was reading and punched me)

I have 2.2 in a large tank and I suspect "harmoniously" living. They are not really delicate with one another. I will occasionally see one walk all over another, or chase another off, but it's not like tincs. They don't really seem to stress as easily, especially from contact from one another. I've heard that females will eat each others eggs, but I haven't seen that. In fact, with clutches as high as 28, I could afford to lose a few. 

I try to pull eggs anytime I see them, but I am constantly finding new tads in the water feature, and occasionally find juvenile frogs in the tank that they somehow got by me.


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

At what age is it common for females to generate eggs? I truly think mine are a bit young yet(and I have heard no calling-if it matters), but the 1 frog is just PLUMP... All I have been doing is feeding them HAppy Meals with McFruit Fly Nuggets, and Springtail Dippers... Why else would they be so rounded...?

All my thanks! 

JBear


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

Cont.

JBear


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

jbherpin said:


> At what age is it common for females to generate eggs? I truly think mine are a bit young yet(and I have heard no calling-if it matters), but the 1 frog is just PLUMP... All I have been doing is feeding them HAppy Meals with McFruit Fly Nuggets, and Springtail Dippers... Why else would they be so rounded...?
> 
> All my thanks!
> 
> JBear


Here is another set of pics!

JBear


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

I can't wait to hear these guys call...

JBear


----------



## bobrez (Sep 10, 2011)

Nice frogs, any viv shots?


----------

